# New store? Hank's Aquarium.



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Thought I'd share this ... came across this while on another forum:

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=5289

The place is called Hank's Aquarium. Get's a pretty good review from that guy.

Harry


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I think your thinking of Franks Aquarium.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

See this thread here:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14205

It is a nearly identical copy and paste.

The only exception is that Frank was changed to "Hank". It should be Frank's Aquarium.

Edit: Ninja'ed.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

he got in trouble on shrimpnow for spam posting repetitively.

gotta love the posters who fail to actually look for threads that are ongoing and then post something they think is new.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Ooops, I guess my good intentions were somewhat misplaced ... sorry about that 

Harry


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

h_s said:


> he got in trouble on shrimpnow for spam posting repetitively.
> 
> gotta love the posters who fail to actually look for threads that are ongoing and then post something they think is new.


gotta love us trouble making noobies ..

"hank" rather frank owns a great store and it deserves to be checked out if your going to be in the area..(for those who didn't know)


----------

